# Trumpet Vine - 1 gal vs 5 gal?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Our neighbor across the side street has a beautiful fence covered with Trumpet Vines - it's been there several years and the vines are very full and robust. I have about 125' of chain link fence and would like to have similar. 

In looking at pricing, there is about a 4x delta from 1 gallon to 5 gallon vines at the local nursuries. What are the pros and cons of 1 gal vs. 5 gal plants to start? How much faster growing to good coverage and maturity? Survival sucess rate?

thx!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

In this part of the world, once it gets growing, you cannot kill it. I would think in Ca. that the smaller one would take over in short order.:laughing:


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Trumpet Vine is so fast growing that it isn't worth the extra cost for the 5 gal. containers. After the first full growing season, there will be little difference in size.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks! 1 gallon it is.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

4x delta ?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

downunder said:


> 4x delta ?


The price difference (delta) from 1 gal to 5 gal - for example one nursury I visited has 1 gal for $6 and 5 gal for $22 - almost 4x the money for the 5 gal. Two other nursuries were similar pricing and delta.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*trumpet vine*

Buy the one gallon, use good compost with your dirt, then use root stimulator. After 2 or 3 weeks, use a flower bloom fertilizer. You'll see results pretty quickly. 

Another idea is to go on www.craigslist.com and see if anyone is giving it away or selling it. You'd get mature growth and usually it's pretty cheap.


----------

